# Dating and identifying cameras



## Mitica100

Well, time has come to leave a bit of info for all of you collectors out there. I'll try to cover as much as I can.

HIDDEN CODES:

Hasselblad camera owners can identify the year of manufacture by looking at the following code:

*V H P I C T U R E S*
*1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0* 

So, on the bodies and film backs you'll see a couple of letters from the above code, like *UP*,that means it was made in 73 (1973) and so on.

DECKEL SHUTTERS:

_Compound_ is the first one, marked on the shutter, under the lens. The shutter appeared first around 1905.

_Compur_ was the next one, introduced in 1912. Original _Compur_ used a small dial to set speeds. Dial was located at the 12 o'clock position, cocking at 3 o'clock and a dial marked ZDM or ZBT at 9 o'clock. It is also known as the _dial-set Compur_. Next _Compur_ variation, started in 1929, moved the shutter speed setting from the dial to a ring concentric with the shutter housing. This was known as _rim-set Compur_. Next _Compur_ was the _Compur Rapid_, named so because of the added speed of 1/500 (from 1/250 on the older _Compurs_) and it was introduced in 1935. The _Compurs_ lasted until the fifties.


FED (Russian) CAMERAS SERIAL NUMBERS (just in case...) :
1934 31-4,000
1935 4,001-16,000
1936 16,001-31,000
1937 31,001-53,000
1938 53,001-82,000
1939 82,001-116,000
1940 116,001-148,000
1941 148,001-175,000
_1942-1945_ _No camera production (war)_
1946 175,001-176,000 (small production)
1947 176,001-186,000
1948 186,001-203,000
1949 203,001-221,000
1950 221,001-248,000
1951 248,001-289,000
1952 289,001-341,000
1953 341,001-424,000
1954 424,001-560,000
1955 560,001-700,000

In general, Russian made cameras made between 1950s and 1980s show the year of manufacture as the first two digits of the serial number. Hence a SN of 640001217 denotes it was made in 1964.

Look for other interesting posts on identifying lenses and films by year of introduction.


----------



## Mitica100

Yet another way to identify the age of your camera. It will tell you what kind of film it needs (inside the film chamber) or perhaps you find an old roll in an old camera... 


101-1895
102-1895
103-1896
104-1897
105-1989
106-1898
107-1898
108-1898
109-1898
110-1898 _(it's a different 110 than the newer one below)_
111-1898
112-1898
113-1898
114-1898
115-1898
116-1899
117-1900
118-1900
119-1900
120-1901
121-1902
122-1903
123-1904
124-1905
126-1906 _(different than the newer one below)_
127-1912
128-1912
129-1912
130-1912
616-1932
620-1932
135-1935
828-1935 _(also known as the Bantam)_
126-1963_ (the newer version)_
110-1973 _(the newer version, known as Pocket Instamatic)_

The above is info only on American made film, perhaps we can gather some more info on other films from our TPF friends...


----------



## Mitica100

This is not a dating system but rather a code used by Nikon in indicating the number of lens elements used in a Nikkor lens. As far as I know it was used until the mid 1970s. The wide angle lenses didn't have this coding but rather had a *W* engraved. The red *C* found on many Nikon lenses made in the 50s means the lens was coated.

U - 1 element
B - 2 elements
T - 3 elements
Q - 4 elements
P - 5 elements
H - 6 elements
S - 7 elements
O - 8 elements
N - 9 elements
D - 10 elements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mitica100

1912 - 173400-200500
1913 - 208500-249350
1914 - 249900-252700
1915 - 282800-284500
1916 - 285200-288100
1917 - 289000-298150
1918 - 298200-322750
1919 - 322800-351600
1920 - 375200-419800
1921 - 433250-438350
1922 - 438900-498000
1923 - 561250-578300
1924 - 631850-648500
1925 - 652200-681751
1926 - 686800-703200
1927 - 722200-798250
1928 - 903100-908150
1929 - 919800-1016900
1930 - 1020500-1239700
1931 - 1239701-1365600
1932 - 1365601-1389300
1933 - 1436650-1456000
1934 - 1500450-1590000
1935 - 1615750-1752300
1936 - 1774800-1942800
1937 - 1950100-2220000
1938 - 2268000-2528000
1939 - 2528001-2651200
1940 - 2652000-2678000
1941 - 2678001-2790350
1942 - 2799600-??? (I don't have enough info on this)


----------



## Mitica100

Year: From: To:
================
1933 156001 195000
1934 195001 236000
1935 236001 284600
1936 284601 345000
1937 345001 416500
1938 416501 490000
1939 490001 538500
1940 538501 565000
1941 565001 582290
1942 582295 593000
1943 593001 594880
1944 594881 595000
1945 595001 601000
1946 601001 633000
1947 633001 647000
1948 647001 682000
1949 682001 765000
1950 765001 840000
1951 840001 950000
1952 950001 1051000
1953 1051001 1124000
1954 1124001 1236000
1955 1236001 1333000
1956 1333001 1459000
1957 1459001 1548000
1958 1548001 1645300
1959 1645301 1717000
1960 1717001 1827000
1961 1827001 1913000
1962 1913001 1967100
1963 1967101 2015700
1964 2015701 2077500
1965 2077501 2156300
1966 2156301 2236500
1967 2236501 2254400
1968 2254401 2312750
1969 2312751 2384700
1970 2384701 2468500
1971 2468501 2503100
1972 2503101 2556500
1973 2556501 2663400
1974 2663401 2731900
1975 2731901 2761100
1976 2761101 2809400
1977 2809401 2880600
1978 2880601 2967200
1979 2967201 3013600
1980 3013601 3087000
1981 3087001 3160500
1982 3160500 3249100
1983 3249101 3294900
1984 3294901 3346200
1985 3346201 3383200
1986 3383201 3422890
1987 3422891 3455870 (that's all I have folks!)


----------



## Mitica100

*Name:* Focal/Aperture: _Filter info:_
====================================================
*Super-Elmar R* 15mm/f3.5 built in
*Fisheye-Elmarit R* 16mm/f2.8 built in
*Elmarit R* 19mm/f2.8 N/A
*Super-Angulon R* 21mm/f4 S8.5
*Elmarit R* 24mm/f2.8 S8
*Elmarit R* 28mm/f2.8 S7
*PA-Curtagon R* 35mm/f4 S8
*Elmarit R* 35mm/f2.8 E55/S7
*Summicron R* 35mm/f2 E55/S7
*Summicron R* 50mm/f2 E55/S7
*Summilux R* 50mm/f1.4 E55/S7
*Macro-Elmarit R* 60mm/f2.8 E55/S7
*Angenieux-Zoom* 45-90mm/f2.8 E67/S8
*Vario-Elmar* 75-200mm/f4.5 E55/S7
*Summilux R* 80mm/f1.4 E67/S8
*Elmarit R* 90mm/f2.8 E55/S7
*Summicron R* 90mm/f2 E55/S7
*Macro-Elmar R* 100mm/f4 E55/S7 
*Elmarit R* 135mm/f2.8 E55/S7
*Elmar R* 180mm/f4 E55/S7
*Apo-Telyt R* 180mm/f3.4 E60/S7.5
*Elmarit R* 180mm/f2.8 E67/S8
*Telyt R* 250mm/f4 E67/S8
*Telyt R* 350mm/f4.8 E77
*Telyt R* 400mm/f6.8 S7/S8
*MR-Telyt R* 500mm/f8 E77 *
*Telyt R* 560mm/f6.8 S7
*Telyt S* 800mm/f6.3 S7
================================================

* 5 special filters are part of the outfit.


----------



## aggiezach

WOW! Thanks for all that info yo!

Zach


----------



## Mitica100

*Name:* Focal/Aperture: _Filter info:_
====================================================
*Elmarit M* 21mm/f2.8 E49
*Elmarit M* 28mm/f2.8 E49
*Summicron M* 35mm/f2 E39
*Summilux M* 35mm/f1.4 S7
*Summicron M* 50mm/f2 E39
*Summilux M* 50mm/f1.4 E43
*Noctilux M* 50mm/f1 E58
*Summilux M* 75mm/f1.4 E60
*Tele-Elmarit M* 90mm/f2.8 E39
*Summicron M* 90mm/f2 E49
*Tele-Elmar M* 135mm/f4 E39
*Elmarit M* 135mm/f2.8 E55

_Following are lenses for Visoflex 3 and Universal Focusing Bellows:_

*Elmar V* 65mm/f3.5 S6
*Tele-Elmar M* 135mm/f4 E39
*Elmarit M* 135mm/f2.8 E55
*Telyt V* 200mm/f4 E58
*Telyt V* 280mm/f4.8 S8
*Telyt V* 400mm/f6.8 S7
*Telyt V* 560mm/f6.8 S7
*Telyt S* 800mm/f6.3 S7


----------



## hobbes28

HOLY COW!!!  Are you going to write a book next?   Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Mitica100

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> HOLY COW!!! Are you going to write a book next?  Thanks for all the info!


 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

No, I'm just quoting things from my books.  On second thought...  Naaah! :lmao:


----------



## Mitica100

For the Leica collectors/users there is a site where you can find the model and year of production of your Leica:

Screwmount_Leicas 

M_series_Leicas



Also, a link for collectors in general:

http://www.cameraquest.com/classics.htm


Enjoy!


----------



## ferny

Wow mitica!


----------



## Mitica100

Here's a great link:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~tomtiger/fakes.html


----------



## Mitica100

*A guide on recognizing the Leica SM III models:*





*Model.... **Date... **Features*

*Leica III..* _1933..._Top shutter speed 1/500 sec, slow speed split at 1/20 sec 

*Leica IIIa..* _1935.._Top shutter speed 1/1000 sec 

*Leica IIIb..* _1938.._Viewfinder/rangefinder moved close together 

*Leica IIIc..* _1940.._Diecast body, body slightly larger, serial #360175 or greater 

*Leica IIId..* _1931.._Very rare 

*Leica IIIf..* _1950.._Flash synchronization 

*Leica IIIg..* _1957.._Large brightframe viewfinder


----------



## terri

I'm going to have a question for you, Mitica, as soon as I can lay my hands on my hubby's new Rollei (no, NOT the WA - but he did get an apparently REALLY good deal on something else, as we discovered when we unwrapped the thing).     

How are you with dating and typing Rollei lenses??


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> I'm going to have a question for you, Mitica, as soon as I can lay my hands on my hubby's new Rollei (no, NOT the WA - but he did get an apparently REALLY good deal on something else, as we discovered when we unwrapped the thing).
> 
> How are you with dating and typing Rollei lenses??


 
Well... I'm too old for dating...  :lmao:  He he... couldn't resist.


No problemo, just throw something at me and I'll tell you when it was made and model #.


----------



## Kent Frost




----------



## terri

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Well... I'm too old for dating...  :lmao:  He he... couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> No problemo, just throw something at me and I'll tell you when it was made and model #.


Actually, when I typed "dating and typing" I couldn't help but think of "crossing and typing" like one does with human blood to determine blood type.   Sick, eh?  I've been in the medical field way too long!    

I have a great story about this new Rollei, along with the tad of uncertainty over its year of production.   Brad is _pretty_ sure of the year, but there is a # on the lens he's been unable to identify.


----------



## terri

Okay, Mitica!   Here is the Story of Brad's NEW Rollei......

So, the old man was perusing ebay for camera porn (you guys are all nasty, you know that?) and he came across this Rolleiflex.   It was advertised as a 3.5f with a _Tessar_ lens.   Pictures looked incredible, and it was supposedly the sellers grandfathers camera.   So.he had shown up late in the auction, and as the time ticked down to the end he kept waiting for more bids to show up, since it was only showing about $350.   He couldnt stand seeing this great-looking thing going for only $350, when it looked like it should go for around $500 in this condition.   So  he decided to play spoiler and in a strange moment he decides to toss out a bid for $450 to bring it up so whoever the lucky winner was couldnt get it for cheap.    Dont ask, he just had a moment and did it.   :roll:  WELL  no one came back and he ended up winning it, for $385.   He was happy.... but you guys would laugh if youd heard him trying to explain: Honey.um.I think I screwed up.but I think I got a good deal.       Lucky for him I am totally understanding about these things.   

SO  it arrived a few days ago.   Leather case, lens cap, close-up lens kit included, blah blah  no question it was sparkling, amazing showroom quality.    He takes off the lens cap  and its a _Planar lens_!   No, mistakes like this arent supposed to happen, and we looked again at the auction and sure enough, this seller really made a grievous error.   So Brad has been dancing with joy while trying to find out every detail he can about this STEAL of a deal.     :cheer: 

Well, we think weve narrowed it down to this.   We know it is a 3.5f and we _think_ a model 4.   The serial # is 2826929 which were pretty sure puts it being manufactured in 1969.   :?:  Our only question now is: is this a 5 element or 6 element Planar?   We understand that a weak 6th element was added something during the production line of the 3.5f ....but were not sure when.    Were assuming that since it was a late production (1969) that it does have the 6th lens element. But dont know how to make sure.  

Feeling challenged yet??   :mrgreen:  Would love it if you could shed any light on this lens element mystery.   

As a postscript, the reason this is such a big deal to him is that the Rollei he's been using happily for years is a Rolleiflex Automat, 1955 with a Xenar 3.5/75.   He gets that this is basically Schneider's Tessar lens design, so he is totally pumped to suddenly have a Planar (as opposed to a Xenar clone).


----------



## oriecat

terri said:
			
		

> He couldnt stand seeing this great-looking thing going for only $350, when it looked like it should go for around $500 in this condition.   So  he decided to play spoiler and in a strange moment he decides to toss out a bid for $450 to bring it up so whoever the lucky winner was couldnt get it for cheap.



Terri, your husband is evil!  That's just not nice! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> SO  it arrived a few days ago. Leather case, lens cap, close-up lens kit included, blah blah  no question it was sparkling, amazing showroom quality. He takes off the lens cap  and its a _Planar lens_! No, mistakes like this arent supposed to happen, and we looked again at the auction and sure enough, this seller really made a grievous error. So Brad has been dancing with joy while trying to find out every detail he can about this STEAL of a deal. :cheer:
> 
> Well, we think weve narrowed it down to this. We know it is a 3.5f and we _think_ a model 4. The serial # is 2826929 which were pretty sure puts it being manufactured in 1969. :?: Our only question now is: is this a 5 element or 6 element Planar? We understand that a weak 6th element was added something during the production line of the 3.5f ....but were not sure when. Were assuming that since it was a late production (1969) that it does have the 6th lens element. But dont know how to make sure.


 
Well... Congrats on the Planar!! I will research it more but for now I will confirm that it is a model 3.5f and was made in 1969, has a bayonet size II.

Planars were grrrrrrreat lenses, as you well know.


Here is a picture of a 3.5 F model, taken from a brochure:


----------



## Mitica100

P.S.

Sorry about the size of the pic but I wanted you to be able to read it well... :mrgreen: 

Anyway, the two lens combos were the Planars and the Xenars and from the looks of the ad and the serial number of your Rollei I can guess the Planars were used first. Better lens than the Xenar, IMHO.

As far as which Planar you have I will have to do more research...


----------



## Mitica100

Here is one more photo of the model 3:




​One noticeable difference between model 3 and model 4 was the provision for a 220 film for model 4.

I have one question: the SN that you gave me, was it the Planar sn or the camera's?​


----------



## terri

oriecat said:
			
		

> Terri, your husband is evil!  That's just not nice! :mrgreen:


No, it wasn't, was it?   And he choked on it for a couple of hours, apparently, when he realized he'd won the thing and had to come find me and 'fess up his evil deed.   It backfired, which is what ALL evil deeds should do.   :sillysmi:   He felt so guilty!!  We don't have money like that to toss around!  

Of course, the second he took off that lens cap and saw those tiny letters "Planar" he began to feel much better about his reckless moment.    :roll:


----------



## terri

> I have one question: the SN that you gave me, was it the Planar sn or the camera's?


Oh, it's the camera's!!   And I should have checked the lens.   I'm pretty sure it has one.    :blushing:   I'll get it and post it for you.

Yep....look at that beauty!!   It looks better in real life, too.     Our camera looks like it barely had 20 rolls of film run through it, it's _that_ pristine.   Brad keeps looking at it and just shaking his head.  

Oh, and it still had film in it....Kodacolor 100...? I think that's what it was.     D/C'd by now, I'm sure.


*Edit: PS - Mitica, you are so cool!!!   :thumbup:   I love looking at all this stuff....can't wait to show it to Brad.  Don't apologize for the image size, you gotta do these babies _justice_, right??    :mrgreen:   Thanks!!


----------



## terri

Okay, Mitica - here is the SN for that Planar lens: 4662884.   Any light you can shed will be greatly appreciated.    :hugs:  Thanks!!

PS - Brad loved the old brochure info you posted.    :thumbup:  That was fun.


----------



## Mitica100

Terri...  I didn't find yet info about the Planar but here is some more on the Rollei from a Rollei Club:


[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif]*Rolleiflex 3.5 F Model 3 & 3-I, Model K4F*
November 1960 - December 1964, 50,000 pieces[/font]

[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif]*Serials*: 3.5F-2.250.00 - 3.5F-2.299.546*

Taking Lens*:
Tessar 3,5/75mm, Opton PI 3.5/75mm, Carl Zeiss Oberkochen, Bayonet 2
*
Finder lens*:
Zeiss or Schneider Heidosmat 2,8/75mm, Bayonet 2
*
Model K4F1*
January 1965 - December 1976, 71,000 pieces*

Serials* 1965: 3.5F-2.299.547 - 3.5F-2.814.999, from 1966: 3.5F-2.815.000 - 3.5F-2.857.149
*
Taking Lens*:
Xenotar 3.5/75mm, Schneider, Bayonet 2
*
Finder lens*:
Zeiss or Schneider Heidosmat 2,8/75mm, Bayonet 2[/font] 
[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif][/font] 
[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif]Both models:*
Shutter*:
Synchro Compur MXV, 1 - 1/500 sec., B, M + X-sync., self timer.
*
Film*: 120 for 12 or 24 exp. 6x6, and  35mm adapter Rolleikin 2.
[/font]
[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif]*Film Transportation*: winding lever with auto stop on first exposure, exposure counter for exposures 1-12. Blank film pressure plate.*

Can come with or without built in  exposure metering.

Dimensions*: 11.2x9.8x14.8cm.
*Weight*: 1,220 grams.[/font]
[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif][/font] 
[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif]Changes during production:

Nov. 1965 # 2.299.547+: takes both 120 and 220 film

Flat glass provision 1956-1966 only, from

Nov. 1966 # 2.815.000+: no longer prepared for flat glass film plate

July 1971 # 2.845.000+: Flat film pressure plate, and blank front panel where factory name is shown under taking lens.[/font]
[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, sans serif]Can not be used with Rolleimarin.[/font]

 ============================

Interesting, they don't mention the Planar as one of the taking lenses.


----------



## usayit

Speaking of russian cameras....  I found this link very useful:

http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/index.htm


----------



## Mitica100

I found this useful guide on a different forum:

_"Because they are chronological, serial numbers usually do tell the approximate age of a Canon SLR or SLR lens, but Canon Inc. has never put out any sort of public info about it. However, there's another way to get the information: look inside the body's film chamber for an alphanumeric code printed in black ink on the black surface of the film chamber. You may have to hold the camera under a strong light to see it. What you'll see is a date code, possibly something like 'U1140F.'

The first letter tells the year the camera was manufactured: in this case, 1980. It's an alphabetic code; A = 1960, B = 1961,....T = 1979, U = 1980, and so on up to Z = 1985. The next 2 numbers tell you what month the camera was made, in this example, November. (the leading zero for the month code is sometimes omitted, so an A-1 with a code of 'Y362' would have been manufactured in March, 1984, for instance.) The following 2 numbers are an internal code that is irrelevant for determining age, but year and month is close enough anyway, IMO. (This internal code is also occasionally omitted based on reports from Canon owners.) The last letter stands for the name of the factory. In this case, 'F' stands for Fukushima which was the main Canon SLR factory for about 20 years from the early 70s until 1991. (The factory code is rarely omitted, if ever.) 

Starting in 1986, the year code was restarted with 'A' again, but the factory code was placed before it. Now that Canon SLRs are no longer manufactured at Fukushima, you're more likely to see a code starting with 'O' for Oita. So, for SLRs manufactured in 1994, you might see a code starting with 'OI' followed by the month code.

Incidentally, the same type of code is printed on the back of most EF lenses as well, typically in small white characters on a black baffle in the rear lens mount. Since Canon's SLR lens factory is in Utsonomiya, you might see a date code starting with
'UG' for a lens manufactured in 1992, for example. Previous to 1986, though, the lens date codes did not include the factory letter."_

I hope it helps.


----------



## Mitica100

1.  Viewing hood removable?  (only the *Vb* has removable hood).

2.  Exposure counter removable with a chrome finger-screw in the 
center (if it is, it is a *Va* or a *Vb*, and the removable hood decides which it is).  

3.  Is the focusing knob on the left-hand side of the camera and does it have a film-speed reminder in the center?  The *Va* and *Vb* have a large knob with reminder on the left.  The *V* has a large knob with reminder on the right.  The *III* and *IV* have small knobs with no reminder on the right.

4. Which shutter does it have?  The *IV*, *V*, *Va* and *Vb* have _Synchro Compur_.  Earlier cameras have _Compur_ or _Compur Rapid_.  The only difference between a *III* and *IV* is that the *IV* has a _Synchro Compur_.  

5. Is there a red window in the base of the camera for setting frame 1?  The *III* and all later models have no window.

6. If it has a red window, does it have bayonet filter mounts on either just the taking lens (early *II*, _1937_) or both lenses (*II* from _1938/9_).

7. If it has a red window and no bayonet filter mounts, it is an *I* or an 
original (Art Deco)  The latter is easily recognizable because is has a diamond patterned front plate.

===========
All above info from a collector's group I belong to.  More to come...


----------



## Mitica100

*Serial Number Ranges*​for the CANON Rangefinder Cameras
(from _Antique & Classic Cameras_)
​Rangefinder Canons after the _Hansa/Original_ and _J _series were numbered more or less consecutively as they were produced (with many large gaps) and, until #700,001, without regard for model identification. The next table shows the models produced withitn the several serial number ranges.


*Kwanon, Hansa, Original* - No external serial number; use the number on the lens mount. *1000-3000* - J, JS (1938-42)

*8000-9000* - J-II ( 1945-46 )

*10001-15000* - S, SN, S-I ( 1938-46 )

*15001-25000* - Seiki S-II, Canon S-II ( 1946-49 )

*25001-50000* - IIB, IV trial models ( 1949-51 )

*50001-60000* - IIC, III, Skinner IV, IV ( 1950-51 )

*60001-100000* - IIA, IIAF, IID, IID1, IIF, III, IIIA, IIIA Signal Corps, IV, IVF, IVS, IVSB ( 1951-53 )

*100001-169000* - IID, IID1, IIF, IIS, IVSB, IVSB2 ( 1953-55 ) REUSED for 7s ( 1964-68 )

*170001-235000* - IID2, IIF2, IIS2, IVSB2 ( 1955-56 )

*500001-600000* - VT, VT-Deluxe, VT-Deluxe M, L-1, L-2, L-3, VL, VL2 ( 1956-58 )

*600001-700000* - VI-L, VI-T ( 1958-60 )

*700001-800000* - P ( 1958-61 )

*800001-999000* - 7 ( 1961-64 )

_Various prototypes and trial models were numbered outside the above ranges._


----------



## Mitica100

*List of Models* 

Rolleicord I f:4.5 (Art Deco) (1933-36) 
Rolleicord I f:3.8 (1934-36) 
Rolleicord Ia (1936-37) 
Rolleicord II (1936-37) 
Rolleicord Ia Type 2 (1937-38) 
Rolleicord IIa (1937-38) 
Rolleicord Ia Type 3 (1938-47) 
Rolleicord IIb (1938-39) 
Rolleicord IIc (1939-49) 
Rolleicord IId (1947-50) 
Rolleicord IIe (1949-50) 
Rolleicord III (1950-53) 
Rolleicord IV (1953-54) 
Rolleicord V (1954-57) 
Rolleicord Va Type 1 (1957-58) 
Rolleicord Va Type 2 (1958-61) 
Rolleicord Vb Type 1 (1962-66) 
Rolleicord Vb Type 2 (1966-70) 
Rolleicord Vb Type 3 (1970-77)


----------



## Mitica100

*Rolleicord:*
CAMERA MODEL ........YEARS ............SERIAL # RANGE
Rolleicord I (type 1) 1933-1936 1,460,000-1,760,000 
Rolleicord I (type 2) 1934-1936 1,590,000-1,760,000 
Rolleicord Ia (Type 1) 1936-1937 1,760,000-1,947,000 
Rolleicord Ia (Type 2) 1937-1938 1,945,000-2,183,000 
Rolleicord Ia (Type 3) 1938-1947 611,000-1,042,100 
Rolleicord II (Type 1) 1936-1937 1,758,000-1,974,000 
Rolleicord II (Type 2) 1937-1938 1,966,000-2,124,000 
Rolleicord II (Type 3) 1938-1939 612,000-859,100 
Rolleicord II (Type 4) 1939-1949 859,000-980,000 
Rolleicord II (Type 5) 1949-1950 980,000-1,135,999 
Rolleicord III (Type 1) 1950-1951 1,137,000-1,156,999 
Rolleicord III (Type 2) 1952-1953 1,157,000-1,344,050 
Rolleicord IV 1953-1954 1,344,051-1,390,999 
Rolleicord V 1954-1957 1,500,000-1,583,999 
Rolleicord Va (Type 1) 1957-1958 1,584,000-1,599,999 
Rolleicord Va (Type 2) 1958-1961 1,906,001-1,943,999 
Rolleicord Vb (Type 1) 1962-1967 2,600,000- ???
Rolleicord Vb (Type 2) 1968-1975 2,600,000- ???

*Rolleiflex 3.5:*
CAMERA MODEL ....... YEARS .... SERIAL # RANGE 
Automatic (Type 1) 1937-1939 568,516-805,000 
Automatic (Type 2) 1937-1939 568.516-805,000 
Automatic (Type 3) 1939-1945 805,000-999,999 
Automatic (Type 4) 1945-1949 999,999-1,099,999 
New Standard ...... 1939-1941 805,000-927,999 
X (Type 1) ........ 1949-1950 1,100,000-1,116,999 
X (Type 2) ........ 1950-1951 1,117,000-1,168,000 
MX (Type 1) ....... 1951-1954 1,200,000-1,266,999 
MX (Type 2)....... 1951-1954 1,267,000-1,427,999 
MX-EVS (Type 1) ... 1954-1955 1,428,000-1,499,999 
MX-EVS (Type 2)... 1955-1956 1,700,000-1,737,911 
3.5 E (Type 1) .... 1956-1959 1,740,000-1,787,999 
3.5 E (Type 2) .... 1956-1959 1,850,000-1,869,999 
T (Type 1)........ 1958-1966 2,100,000-2,199,999 
T (Type 2) ........ 1966-1970 2,220,000-2,228,999 
T (Type 3)........ 1971-1976 2,242,000- ???
3.5 E2 (Type 1)... 1959-1960 1,870,000-1,872,299 
3.5 E2 (Type 2)... 1961-1962 2,480,000-2,482,999 
3.5 F (Type 1 ..... 1959-1960 2,200,000-2,229,999 
3.5 F (Type 2).... 1960-1960 2,230,000-2,241,500 
3.5 F (Type 3).... 1960-1969 2,250,000-2,815,050 
3.5 F (Type 4) .... 1969-1980 2,815,051- ???
3.5 E3 ............ 1962-1965 2,380,000-2,385.034 

*Rolleiflex 2.8:*
CAMERA MODEL ... YEARS .... SERIAL # RANGE 
2.8 A (Type 1) 1950-1951 1,101,000-1,201,000 
2.8 A (Type 2) 1951-1951 1,201,000-1,203,999 
2.8 B (Type 1) 1952-1953 1,204,000-1,240,999 
2.8 B (Type 2) 1952-1953 1,241,000-1,260,000 
2.8 C (Type 1) 1953-1954 1,260,350-1,299,999 
2.8 C (Type 2) 1954-1955 1,444,000-1,475,405 
2.8 D ......... 1955-1956 1,600,000-1,620,999 
2.8 E ......... 1956-1959 1,621,000-1,665,999 
2.8 E2 ........ 1959-1960 2,350,000-2,356,999 
2.8 F (Type 1) 1960-1966 2,400,000-2,451,850 
2.8 F (Type 2) 1966-1981 2,451,851- ???
2.8 E3 ........ 1962-1965 2,360,000-2,362,024 
2.8 F Aurum ... 1983-1983 Unknown 
2.8 F Platin .. 1986-???? Unknown


----------



## Mitica100

Of the 9-digit coded number:

Digit 1 plus 5 stands for the year of manufacture, you have to guess the 
decade!  

Digits 2 and 3 reflect engineering levels 

Digits 4 and 5 minus 20 give the calendar week of the year of manufacture 

Digits 6 to 9 stand for the sequential number of cameras built in that week.


----------



## CertochromE

Hello Mitica 100, 
i have just read from your Super-Dollina here in these community. 
But maybe some other fellow collectors can give me an advice too to prepare publishing a production history booklet about Certo Dollina and Certo Super-Dollina cameras built in Dresden-Zschachwitz.
So i would highly appreciate to receive following data : 
*- serial number of camera body *
*- type and number of the fitted lens *
*- number of Compur / Compur-Rapid shutter *

Here a picture showing the countermarks settings of body and shutter :

http://www.photo.net/bboard/uploaded-file?bboard_upload_id=29037484

Dollina history started 1935 with Model I in its first version; then followed Mod. II, 0 and III. In 1938 Model III was replaced by the Super-Dollina, whose production ended in 1959. 

Due to wartime break of production (maybe from 1942 up to 1946) there might be more different versions i couldn´t register yet. So if you own a Dollina 0, I II or Super-Dollina with a serial number higher than 40.000 i would need those data quite urgent. 

Have many thanks for your help ! 
Best regards E.E. Schmidt


----------



## Mitica100

CertochromE said:
			
		

> Hello Mitica 100,
> i have just read from your Super-Dollina here in these community.
> But maybe some other fellow collectors can give me an advice too to prepare publishing a production history booklet about Certo Dollina and Certo Super-Dollina cameras built in Dresden-Zschachwitz.
> So i would highly appreciate to receive following data :
> *- serial number of camera body *
> *- type and number of the fitted lens *
> *- number of Compur / Compur-Rapid shutter *
> 
> Here a picture showing the countermarks settings of body and shutter :
> 
> http://www.photo.net/bboard/uploaded-file?bboard_upload_id=29037484
> 
> Dollina history started 1935 with Model I in its first version; then followed Mod. II, 0 and III. In 1938 Model III was replaced by the Super-Dollina, whose production ended in 1959.
> 
> Due to wartime break of production (maybe from 1942 up to 1946) there might be more different versions i couldn´t register yet. So if you own a Dollina 0, I II or Super-Dollina with a serial number higher than 40.000 i would need those data quite urgent.
> 
> Have many thanks for your help !
> Best regards E.E. Schmidt


 
Hello E.E. and welcome to TPF. 

I checked my Super-Dollina and the serial is 28029. The shutter is Compur (T,B, 1, 2, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100 and 300) and  lens is Steinheil Cassar 5cm/2.9 uncoated, black rim, serial number 362176. On the black face of the Compur there is the  F Deckel-Munchen all in white letters.

What version does this make it (since I am not an expert in Super-Dollinas)?

BTW, this camera came from Russia.

Thanks for your info as well.


----------



## Mitica100

Oh, by the way...  I belong to the Internet Directory of Camera Collectors, an international directory of people being in touch and discussing different cameras at length. You can join as well, it's free:

http://www.photographyhistory.com/idccinfo.html

You might want to post the same question there.


----------



## CertochromE

Hello Mitica, 
have many thanks for yoiur fast reply and the link to photographyhistory. 
Your Super-Dollina might be one of the first ones built in 1938 or maybe springtime 1939. 
Those delivered to Russia in 1946/47 for compensation (or is it called reparation ?) should have higher numbers - or even they weren´t numbered anymore at that time. 
So maybe yours formerly belonged to a German soldier or came abroad to Russia during Soviet occupation - but there are too many other possibilities what might have happened at that time in the 1940´s. 

Best regards an a nice sunday ! 

Here below a link to some more Dollina versions (hope it runs) : 

http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/certochrom/detail?.dir=/3947&.dnm=3d3d.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Mitica100

Danke!

I am now intrigued by the non-rangefinder Dollina.


----------



## santino

Contax IIa, mechanical sync

Letter, Number series, Production date
P,	 97,001-100,000,	 11/1949 to 6/1950
S,	 20,001-28,000,	 7/1950 to 4/1951
T,	 5,001-9,000,	 3/1951 to 7/1951
T,	 28,001-35,000,	 8/1951 to 12/1951
U,	 1-5,000,	 1/1952 to 5/1952
V,	 15,001-20,000,	 7/1952 to 8/1952
X,	 1-3,000,	 9/1952 to 10/1952
Y,	 57,001-62,001,	 11/1952 to 3/1953
A,	 43,001-46,001,	 4/1953 to 10/1953

Contax IIa, PC sync

Letter, Number series, Production dates
A,	 46,000-53,000,	 11/1953 to 9/1954
B,	 90,001-95,000,	 10/1954 to 2/1955
F,	 20,001-25,000,	 3/1955 to7/1956
Q,	 30,001-33,000,	 7/1956 to 9/1957
R,	 33,001-34,000,	 11/1956 to 4/1958
L,	 85,001-87,000,	 4/1958 to 2/1961

Contax IIIa, mechanical sync

Letter, Number series, Production dates
T,	 35,001-40,000,	 3/1951 to 7/1952
V,	 20,001-25,000,	 7/1952 to 10/1952
Y,	 52,001-57,000,	 11/1952 to 3/1953
A,	 53,001-63,000,	 4/1953 to 10/1953

Contax IIIa, PC sync

Letter,	 Number series,	 Production dates
B,	 95,001-100,000,	 11/1953 to 9/1954
C,	 1-5,000,	 10/1954 to 2/1955
D,	 76,001-86,000,	 3/1955 to 1/1956
F,	 25,001-30,000,	 2/1956 to 8/1956
L,	 75,001-85,000,	 7/1956 to 7/1961
O,	 86,001-91,000,	 11/1956 to 7/1957
Q,	 1 to 25,	 1960
R,	 34.001-38,000,	 2/1961 to 8/1962


----------



## donnad

I have my grandfathers old camera and I cant find info specific to what is on this camera.  Any help would be great.

Agfamatic II
Agfa Color - Apotar 1:2.8 / 45
Prontormator
Made in germany

Its all that is written on the outside of the camera
Inside is a pic of agfa isopan IF 17 prob just a film suggestion.

Much Thanks
Donna


----------



## Mitica100

Hi Donna,

Your Agfamatic II, a.k.a. Agfa Optima was made between 1959 and 1963. A simple but efficient 35mm rangefinder, it was pretty cheap back then and it's still cheap amongst collectors. Now... if you had an Agfamatic IIIS (or Optima IIIS), things would be different. They were made in small numbers and are considered quite rare.

The camera has the Apotar, a very decent lens, I would suggest popping a film in it and shooting using a hand held meter or the sunny 16 rule. You might be pleasantly surprised. As for pricing, it can be priced anywhere between $10 and $50, depending on its condition and willingnes of a collector to pay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Commonman

Hi,  I just aquired a Rolleiflex E2.  There's a number after the "E2" underneath the bottom lens on the front of the camera.
That number is 1870410.

Someone said it might be a 60s camera.


----------



## Commonman

Sorry, I just found your guide to dating Rolleiflex cameras within this thread.  I will look at this.


----------



## Mitica100

3.5 E2 (Type 1)... 1959-1960 1,870,000-1,872,299 
3.5 E2 (Type 2)... 1961-1962 2,480,000-2,482,999 

 That would make it 1959 to 1960.


----------



## crazy charlie

I'm trying ot find some info on my camera. It's a bellows type (haven't had it cleaned or recoated since 1985) 35mm
The lens is marked AGFA SOLAGON  1:2/50  P21580
The F dial is marked PRONTOR - SVS
Inside the camera lid(?) is a AGFA label with the agaf logo and Isopan Agfacolor
There is a number on the tray(?) that the film passes over from spool to spool the number is QG 5090.

Somewhere I have a flash attachment for it that I've never used because I don't think you can buy battries for it any more (it's in a round red bag)

The focus adj goes from 3.5 to Inf
Speed from B to 300
F (?) from 2 to 16. The leather case fell apart but it took great photos.


----------



## Mitica100

crazy charlie said:


> I'm trying ot find some info on my camera. It's a bellows type (haven't had it cleaned or recoated since 1985) 35mm
> The lens is marked AGFA SOLAGON 1:2/50 P21580
> The F dial is marked PRONTOR - SVS
> Inside the camera lid(?) is a AGFA label with the agaf logo and Isopan Agfacolor
> There is a number on the tray(?) that the film passes over from spool to spool the number is QG 5090.
> 
> Somewhere I have a flash attachment for it that I've never used because I don't think you can buy battries for it any more (it's in a round red bag)
> 
> The focus adj goes from 3.5 to Inf
> Speed from B to 300
> F (?) from 2 to 16. The leather case fell apart but it took great photos.


 
You have an AGFA Karat IV made between 1950 and 1956. The three lens variations were the Solinar, the Solagon and the Apotar.

Good picture takers, good, sharp and contrasty lenses.


----------



## crazy charlie

Thanks for the information.
Any idea what it's worth?


----------



## nealjpage

Dimitri, any info on dating Graflex cameras, especially Speed Graphics?  I'd like to know a bit about mine.


----------



## Mitica100

crazy charlie said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Any idea what it's worth?


 
Anything between $45 and $75, depending on the condition.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

When I read that this thread was about dating cameras I feared the worst, but happily I find my fears were groundless and that no-one had quite gone _that_ far with their passion :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

Hertz van Rental said:


> When I read that this thread was about dating cameras I feared the worst, but happily I find my fears were groundless and that no-one had quite gone _that_ far with their passion :mrgreen:



 you are bad :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100

Hertz van Rental said:


> When I read that this thread was about dating cameras I feared the worst, but happily I find my fears were groundless and that no-one had quite gone _that_ far with their passion :mrgreen:


 
  Yeah, the older the better!


----------



## usayit

Information for Argus collectors

http://www.photo.net/users/philster/Argus/DatingYourArgus.htm

Thanks for the link.. malkav41


----------



## AndrewG

I love this stuff; I'm such a geek!  That Rolleiflex is a thing of great beauty...
Now, can anyone point me in the direction of a site which will enable me to accurately date my Nikons?
Thank you.


----------



## pete_6109

Thanks for all this info Mitica100. I pulled out my Rolleiflex and it is serial# 613867 which dates it between 1937 and 1939. It has a Carl Zeiss Jena 3.5 Tessar taking lens and a 2.8 Heidoscop Anastigmat viewing lens.


----------



## MinoltaKid84

Um hi mitica100:
                     I got a Minolta X-700 as a gift last year, and since they made thousands of them. Here is the Serial Number on the hot-shoe: 1406781. With that could you tell me the date of manufacture? Also how much was the camera when it was released that date?

Thank you,
Stephen


----------



## Mitica100

MinoltaKid84 said:


> Um hi mitica100:
> I got a Minolta X-700 as a gift last year, and since they made thousands of them. Here is the Serial Number on the hot-shoe: 1406781. With that could you tell me the date of manufacture? Also how much was the camera when it was released that date?
> 
> Thank you,
> Stephen



Hi Stephen,

The X-700 was introduced in 1981 and discontinued in 1999. As you mentioned, there were thousand made and tracking the exact date of manufacturing based on its serial number is a difficult task. I will try to find it, however.


----------



## Mitica100

Your X-700 should be made pretty early, I'd say it's from the mid 1980s. As soon as I get a confirmation I'll let you know.

FYI, there were X-700 cameras made in China, in the 1990s, since the labor was cheaper there. Yours is made in Japan for sure.


----------



## Mitica100

A nice collection of TLRs is to be found HERE.

Enjoy!


----------



## oldthings

*Hi,
I have an old Graflex speed graphic camera with a Gundlach Optical  Company lens.  Also unusual is printed on the side- Heiland Research Corporation  Denver, Colorado.  Can you tell me anything about it?
 Hopefully you can see the pix from these links. THANKS!


http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a394/Donnieandjann/DSCF8733.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a394/Donnieandjann/DSCF8741.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a394/Donnieandjann/DSCF8759.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a394/Donnieandjann/DSCF8745.jpg
*


----------



## oldthings

ALSO SAYS "TURNER- REICH ANASTIGMAT" ON THIS LENS

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a394/Donnieandjann/DSCF8744.jpg

Thanks for any and all help!
Donnie


----------



## T-town photographer

I have an old Exakta VX  35 mm that I would like to get some info on.

Just above the lens it says Thagee Dresden
The Sn# is VX700621

It has a Ziess Lens on it that says 
Carl Ziess Jena Nr. 3256697  

The lens is a f2.8  50 mm

This camera also has a waist level view finder like a Hassy or a Mamiya

Thanks for any info on the body or the lens

Michael

I have photos if needed


----------



## Mitica100

T-town photographer said:


> I have an old Exakta VX  35 mm that I would like to get some info on.
> 
> Just above the lens it says Thagee Dresden
> The Sn# is VX700621
> 
> It has a Ziess Lens on it that says
> Carl Ziess Jena Nr. 3256697
> 
> The lens is a f2.8  50 mm
> 
> This camera also has a waist level view finder like a Hassy or a Mamiya
> 
> Thanks for any info on the body or the lens
> 
> Michael
> 
> I have photos if needed



Your Exakta is from 1952-1953. A fairly common camera but interesting nevertheless. Price for it if in mint and functioning order: $120-150.


----------



## T-town photographer

Thank you for the reply.

Michael


----------



## Mitica100

Some more info on Zeiss camera numbering system. Their system numbered each camera model, such as 531 (Super Ikonta A) and then a slash and a second number. This second number actually defines the size of the negative. Thus, 531/16 means it was a Super Ikonta 6x6cm. Here is the comparative chart:

Number    Metric Size
1.........45x107mm
2.........6x9cm
3.........6.5x9cm
4.........6x13cm
5.........8.5x11.5cm
6.........8x14cm
7.........9x12cm
8.........9x14cm
9.........10x15cm
10........9x18cm
11........13x16cm
12........4x6.5cm
13........13x18cm
14........5x7.5cm
15........6.5x11cm
16........6x6cm
17........8x10.5cm
18........3x4cm
20........18x24cm
21........24x30cm
24........24x36mm
27........24x24mm

Hope this helps somewhat...


----------



## Jethro

Heya  I just found this thread so I would like to share what I have at home..

I got these two cameras from my fathers friends restaurant where they served as decorations (as they do now in my bedroom ^^), but they wouldn't fit to the interior after the reconstruction, so he gave them to me. The bigger one is, I believe, a Fotokor GOMZ PK0180. The smaller is Agfa Billy, but I'm not sure about the specifics. It also looks like it's able to work, though I didn't figure it out yet (mostly because I am not sure if the shutter is that thing on the front of the lense or it has to be attached externally, and I dont know how it should look inside, where the film is placed). They are both from the 30's. If anyone knows how can I find out if the Agfa is still working please let me in that secret 




upload png


----------



## Mitica100

Congrats on two interesting cameras! The AGFA Billy you have is the Billy Record. Fairly simple shutter but prone to multiple exposures if you don't wind the film! All you need to do is press down on the A button (in the picture) and that will activate the shutter. To open the camera you will have to slide down (or laterally, I can't remember) the lock B. Make sure there is no film in the camera when you do that. You might even consider winding the film first, if there is film in the camera. Look on the back of the camera and observe a red window, when you wind the film there should be some markings (numbers) going by.







Good luck!


----------



## Mitica100

Oh, BTW, there is an instruction manual, free to d'load. It is in German though...

Agfa Billy Recorder 7,7 Camera instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------



## Jethro

Thanks a lot for the manual  I downloaded the spanish one, since I can speak italian and there are similarities. The pictures were very helpful since I am sure now that the camera isnt missing anything inside, because when I first opened it and there was nothing inside, just the folded camera with a lense, i thought maybe there are some parts missing..I guess I imagined there was going to be something like a mini typewriter inside  Anyhow I tried to put a film in there (took me forever to get it there since the roll-on thingy is a bit broken and doesnt hold in a place very well), so as soon as I'll get home I'll try to take a picture with that..will I see something trough the window that will tell me that a picture was taken? Or is there another way to make sure it worked without opening a camera and therefore damaging the film?


----------



## edddial

Good to know, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mitica100

Jethro said:


> Thanks a lot for the manual  I downloaded the spanish one, since I can speak italian and there are similarities. The pictures were very helpful since I am sure now that the camera isnt missing anything inside, because when I first opened it and there was nothing inside, just the folded camera with a lense, i thought maybe there are some parts missing..I guess I imagined there was going to be something like a mini typewriter inside  Anyhow I tried to put a film in there (took me forever to get it there since the roll-on thingy is a bit broken and doesnt hold in a place very well), so as soon as I'll get home I'll try to take a picture with that..will I see something trough the window that will tell me that a picture was taken? Or is there another way to make sure it worked without opening a camera and therefore damaging the film?



You're quite welcome! The way to see if the film is advancing in these folding cameras is to watch the red window and see if you can observe lines, dots or numbers going by. Obviously the numbers, when centered in the red window will tell you that the camera is ready to fire a picture. In your camera's instance, the shutter works independently from the film winding so there's a very good chance for accidental multiple exposures. The only way to avoid it is to advance the film right after you take a picture. And of course, remembering to do just that.   When you advance film, always look for the numbers to move in the direction of the winding lever. If they do not, then the film is not engaged properly. By the way, you will need an empty spool in the take-up spool space.


----------



## charley

Hi.. I am new to this forum and looking for a place to start...lol I just was given a camera and a case of lenses from my dad and asked to sell them... He did photography in the 70s when I was a kid.. weddings, etc... and he bought top of the line equipment... so I am looking to see what i have and where to start to sell these items....
This is what I think I have but don't get all the numbers of the lense.....
Nikon n90s slr camera
Nikon SB-26 autofocus speedlight flash 
AF zoom Nikkor 35-80mm f/4-5.6 d lense
AF zoom Nikkor 75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 lense
All of this is in a Nikkon carry case and have manuals with receipt for 2000.00 

Then I have a case full of lenses
Mamiya 150 mm
Mamiya 80mm
Mamiya 45mm with a case
Mamiya 80mm( i have 2)
Parts, cleaning things,three rolls of film 
A Mamiya film holder m645

If anyone knows anything about these items
It would be soooo much appreciated!


----------



## duckstar85

Hi everyone!

I work for a local charity in Australia and we have recentley had a Lecia Lens donated to us. Iam a total amature when it comes to having any knowledge on them. So i was just wondering if anybody might be able to please give me some info on it from the below photos. The lens will be listed on ebay so if i could maybe get some info i would need for the listing, that would be fantastic. Thanks so much


----------



## usayit

1980-1998 Leica Summicron 90mm for M-mount rangefinders.  Its price listed here.  Serial number places it as the E55 version... (type 3) made in Canada not in Germany.

Leica M Mount Lens Guide

Looks a little rough though in the pictures.


----------



## dxqcanada

Best site for information on the Yashica TLR camera's -> Yashica TLR


----------



## dxqcanada

A visual history of Minolta: 70 years of Minolta | Photoclubalpha


----------



## jordan210

Hi guys can any one help me identify this camera.  It was a present many years ago from a family member but was put away an only just found it




























Sorry for the bad photos, My DSLR is currently being borrowed so only have iPhone tim


----------



## dxqcanada

Serial No. 174547
Leica II - 1935 ??


----------



## BrianV

For Kodak fans- 

C A M E R O S I T Y translates to 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-0

Many Kodak lenses and products had a two letter code in the Serial Number, which translates to the year of manufacture.

So the "EO" code on the4.7cm f2 Ektar lens of my Kodak Retina II translates to "46", 1946. I suspect the German lens makers did not recover as fast as the factory making the bodies.


----------



## DOTCENT

Hello, all! Not so long ago I bought the camera for restoration, the Lens most possibly not * native *, I so didn't manage to define model, I will be grateful for the help 
I from Ukraine so don't pay attention to difficulties of transfer :cheers:


----------



## DOTCENT

tell me please who is the manufacturer of my camera ??


----------



## BrianV

Foth folding camera &#8211; about 1928 Foth Doppel Anastigmat 1:4.5 105mm 105 mm « Inventory of Photography Related Stuff and Other G

I believe the name is on the front: Foth Doppel.


----------



## dxqcanada

You are right ... the f=105mm lens does not seem to fit with the F=135mm printed on the distance scale.

I am not sure who made the body. Is there any other markings ?


----------



## DOTCENT

no other markings, format 9x12 camera has a wooden frame


----------



## nothke

Hello, can you guys help me to find out the model and date of this camera, it looks like Icarette, but it was made by Zeiss Ikon, I guess after they purchased ICA, so I am confused. It also has one more wheel.. And according to the internet Zeiss never had a factory in Leipzig??


----------



## compur

^ Nice photos of the shutter but some photos of the camera would be helpful.


----------



## nothke

I thought serial number and details were more important =) It looks (almost) the same as the one on the wiki page. But here you go:





















(sorry for shallow focus, I just saw it later)


----------



## compur

Yes, it appears to be an Icarette though most had "Icarette" on them.  They were made both before and after Ica was purchased by Zeiss in the mid 1920s. So this one would be late 20s-30s since it has the Zeiss logos.

The plate with "Leipzig" on it is just added later by the retailer.


----------



## susan61

Hi All,

I am new here so I hope I am posting in the right place.

I have an old camera that I would like some help in identifying . It came to us from my husbands father, he had it in the second world war in Germany and that's all we know. We can't ask him for any more info as he has sadly passed on.
We want to pass it on to our Son for his birthday and would like to have some more info to go along with it.



Around the lens Periskop  1:11  85mm  Orionwerk  Hannover 

I can't find a  serial number and I can't see how or where you put in the film.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## IanG

Orionwerks were formed in 1921 from Bülter & Stammer and went into liquidation around 1933.  TThey were better known for their Rio plate cameras, mostly 9x12's which were well made and often sold with high end lenses.

Your camera prossibly has a slider below the front hinge that allows the whole lens, shutter, bellows, focus assembly to be pulled out as a block. If not the the back should slide apart sideways, maybe that's the lock on the side in the 3rd picture.

Ian


----------



## susan61

Thank you Ian, that was most helpful. With your help I was able to find an example of another similar camera that showing how to open it. Until today we hadn't been able to figure it out. 
I'm afraid it's not in very good condition, it's a bit rusty on the inside here and there.

Do you have any  idea which model camera we have ?

Thanks again for the help 
regards Sue.


----------



## IanG

Un fortunately Sue I've little or no information on Orionwerk cameras despite owning a very nice Rio 9x12 camera.  They don't seem to have been imported into the UK so I've no references to them in my Almanacs from the 1920's & 30's.

It might be possible to clean up the rust in your camera but a lot depends where it is.

Ian


----------



## susan61

Ok thanks anyway.
 I have been trawling the Internet for more info but keep drawing a blank. I can find lots of cameras from the same company but not one the same as the camera we have. At least we know more now than we did in the beginning.

About the rust, I don't think we are confident enough to clean it up.

Anyway thanks again may be some more info will crop up in the future , you never know.
Sue


----------



## vintagesnaps

I'm familiar with other German cameras; I just got a 'folder' that looks similar to your camera. It seems to me that early 20th century German made cameras weren't common in the US; I haven't found much info. about specific cameras (like mine) from that era.

I did a brief search and found mention of a Periskop lens by Steinheil. Often the lens & shutter assembly was manufactured by a different company than the body. If it is a Steinheil or a lens by one of the other German companies it could be an excellent lens. I have a camera w/a Zeiss Teleskop lens (another good German brand) so it could be that more than one company made lenses using similar names.

I also ran across mention of the Orionwerk cameras on the site I linked below; I've used the site before but as you'll see it's not in English and my high school French only gets me so far! Yours looks to me most like the 79 or the 82(A). As best I can tell, it says the majority of models used the common name Rio, with a letter that indicates the format of the apparatus (size of the negative produced by the camera - presumably on 120 film) - 
A is 4.5 x 6 cm, B is 5 x7.5, C is 6 x 9 cm, and D is 6.5 x 11 (which is a fairly large negative for a rollfilm camera).
I noticed your camera has a 5 and a 7 on it but I don't know if that indicates the film/negative size or not; it might for that model with that shutter and lens assembly. It could be that your particular camera model wasn't marketed in France or Europe and was maybe just sold in Germany, and that only a certain number were made with the Periskop. 

I got an antique camera that has some rust on what I think is an aluminum interior (it looks like the inside of a tin can!). I haven't taken pictures with mine but expect the rust won't keep it from being usable although in a less antique camera I'd be more likely not to buy one with rust. The older the camera the more likely I'll just leave well enough alone. To clean/dust it I usually use a small soft brush made to clean lenses, or gently wipe w/a microfiber cloth (breathing on the lens to keep dry particles from scratching the lens).

If it seems to be in working order I'd probably try some film in it and see how it turns out. 

Sharon


edit - There used to be a camera guide by Mckeown but it seems like the last edition was several years ago and I don't think it's in print any longer; maybe you could find a copy at the library?


----------



## natalieportmanteau

I just inherited a camera from my grandpa and would like to know a little more about it (I'm a total newbie to photography, so be gentle). Googling has led me to believe it's a Zeiss Contaflex I, but I don't have any information as far as a possible date/age or anything like that. Sorry for the bad photos, I'm stuck with just my phone right now.




the inside of the lens is inscribed: &#8216;Tessar 1:28 f=45mm Carl Zeiss Nr 1377640&#8217;, with SYNCHRO-COMPUR etched into the metal on the outside of one of the dials.


The Zeiss logo on the back cover. Below reads MADE IN GERMANY STUTTGART



this is the only number of any kind I could find anywhere on the body, so I guess it's the serial number? It's on the bottom right hand side (as you hold the camera to shoot) and reads 'G 3911'.



Anyone have any idea how old this thing could possibly be, and where I might be able to find a manual? I'd like to give it a try but I have no idea what I'm doing.

eta: the Zeiss lens SN list earlier in the thread puts this at 1932, but is that for every single lens made by zeiss regardless of type? and is there a list floating out there for the bodies?


----------



## webestang64

List of Kodak cameras......http://www.kodak.com/global/en/consumer/products/techInfo/aa13/aa13.pdf


----------



## compur

Your Contaflex was made in the 1950s. A manual is easy to find via Google.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I have a Contaflex, I got it at an area camera store that was going out of business. Something jammed and I was thinking it might only be good for parts but for some unknown reason when I got it out not too long ago the shutter was releasing OK again. I've read that they can be temperamental...

It's basically an early SLR that didn't yet have interchangeable lenses. Mine is the #I - same model as yours it looks like. I think it was made starting in '53 but don't know offhand for how long or when model II was made, and I haven't run across anything on the serial numbers. 

There is a Teleskop attachment which was a forerunner of telephoto lenses; I finally found one with the bracket that's needed to attach it to the front of the camera. Zeiss has been known for their lenses so you could probably get some nice photos with it. (edit - In general I tend to find a camera can work better at faster shutter speeds rather than slow or bulb settings so I usually don't use the slower speeds, but it depends I think on the camera's age and condition, and that's just my experience YMMV.)

You may have already found these sites, they're ones I've used as resources and both have links to Mike Butkus' website of old manuals (he buys and scans them and you can make a contribution for a copy if you want). 
contaflex I 
Zeiss Ikon Contaflex I 

If you're completely new to film you might want to look at Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide - they have at least one video on how to load film for people who have never used a film camera before, and they have a fairly active Flickr discussion group if you have questions.


----------



## Kell

I recently found this kodak home-field kit but i can't find much information at all on it so i thought looking here might help. here are a few pictures.


----------



## dxqcanada

That box was made for the US Army/Navy Signal Corp. in 1943 for developing/printing in the field.
Came with a custom Army/Navy labelled Kodak 35 camera kit.


----------



## table1349

Mitica100 said:


> [h=2]Dating and identifying cameras[/h]



What would you want to date a camera?


----------



## compur

I once dated a Miranda.


----------



## table1349

If you set the shutter speed to 1/5000th is that "Speed Dating?" :lmao:


----------



## StoneNYC

Kell said:


> I recently found this kodak home-field kit but i can't find much information at all on it so i thought looking here might help. here are a few pictures.
> View attachment 72860View attachment 72861View attachment 72862View attachment 72863View attachment 72864View attachment 72865View attachment 72866View attachment 72861



Holy crap that's so cool!!!!!

I want it!!! Really great for a road trip!!


----------



## timor

^^^ Darn nice find ! I would like to have this to.


----------



## SageCiccone

Hi. I was wondering if someone could help me identify the following Minolta camera. I don't know anything about it except that these pictures were taken in 1972, so I'm guessing the camera was made in the late 60s or early 70s. It'd be great if someone could figure out what model it is. I already tried looking on Google but I didn't find any exact matches, only similar looking ones.

http://i.imgur.com/uvoE5xG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/RVN1wyi.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fG3bvLR.jpg


----------



## minicoop1985

Sage, that's a Minolta SRT of some sort. I can't tell the exact model, but definitely an SRT.


----------



## timor

SRT with self timer. Some models didn't have that.


----------



## cgw

SageCiccone said:


> Hi. I was wondering if someone could help me identify the following Minolta camera. I don't know anything about it except that these pictures were taken in 1972, so I'm guessing the camera was made in the late 60s or early 70s. It'd be great if someone could figure out what model it is. I already tried looking on Google but I didn't find any exact matches, only similar looking ones.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uvoE5xG.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/RVN1wyi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/fG3bvLR.jpg



Try here:

Rokkor Files - Dedicated to the Minolta enthusiast - Cameras


----------



## Dills58

Just wondering what can be found out about the Neoca range in particular the 1S with Rectus shutter system....

Dills


----------



## Ruaryvash

Hi. Found this camera in an old house in Texas. The inscriptions say "Okinawa 1948-49" on the back cover and "[staff sergeant] James H Kays" on the top. I know nothing about cameras but I can tell this has some value. can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Derrel

ARGUS C3. Made in the USA from the late 1930's to the 1960's--VERY popular. I own a couple. That one is very much user-grade. WHAT MIGHT, and I emphasize might make it have more than normal value is the military angle on the case...but of ocurse, that would be only to a particular type of collector...it's been personalized with the Staff Sgt.'s name and duty station...otherwise the case is in average, worn condition. Let's put it this way, last year at Goodwill I bought a like-new C3 in case, a 1958 model, for $25, for the cleanest, most minty case and camera I've seen in my lifetime. The first one I bought was in 1975, for $10. I would try and sell this via e-Bay for the widest possible audience, and emphasize the "US military in occupied area" angle....otherwise...$25-$40. Do NOT try and clean up the case in any way.


----------



## azor

To help identifying the old Canon Rangefinder Cameras:

Canon Rangefinder Cameras Identification | Fotofix


----------



## vin88

i like the canon.  the entire history is in mc  quens ( sp.) camera price guide.  vin


----------



## Mitica100

A complete history of the Canon Rangefinder cameras is written by Peter Dechert. Easy to find in Google Books. McKeown is good but Dechert's book is best.


----------



## vin88

Derrel said:


> ARGUS C3. Made in the USA from the late 1930's to the 1960's--VERY popular. I own a couple. That one is very much user-grade. WHAT MIGHT, and I emphasize might make it have more than normal value is the military angle on the case...but of ocurse, that would be only to a particular type of collector...it's been personalized with the Staff Sgt.'s name and duty station...otherwise the case is in average, worn condition. Let's put it this way, last year at Goodwill I bought a like-new C3 in case, a 1958 model, for $25, for the cleanest, most minty case and camera I've seen in my lifetime. The first one I bought was in 1975, for $10. I would try and sell this via e-Bay for the widest possible audience, and emphasize the "US military in occupied area" angle....otherwise...$25-$40. Do NOT try and clean up the case in any way.


    the infamous "black brick",  after the war,  Kodac sold cameras made in Germany,  with much higher shutter speeds and the brick was dead.  vin


----------



## IanG

vin88 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> u
> the infamous "black brick",  after the war,  Kodac sold cameras made in Germany,  with much higher shutter speeds and the brick was dead.  vin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastman Kodak and Kodak Ltd  were selling German made cameras before WWI and continued to do so for decades. They bought the Nagel company in 1931 and their Retina's with Compur Rapid shutters had a top speed of 1/500.
> 
> Fast shutter speeds were nothing new though I have an 1890's focal plane shutter which has a top speed of 1/1000.  The Argus needs to be looked at in context they sold well in the US at a time of war when German cameras were hard to buy, so they had little competition until the late 1940's when German camera production recovered.
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...


----------



## vin88

cgw said:


> SageCiccone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I was wondering if someone could help me identify the following Minolta camera. I don't know anything about it except that these pictures were taken in 1972, so I'm guessing the camera was made in the late 60s or early 70s. It'd be great if someone could figure out what model it is. I already tried looking on Google but I didn't find any exact matches, only similar looking ones.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uvoE5xG.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/RVN1wyi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/fG3bvLR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try here:
> 
> Rokkor Files - Dedicated to the Minolta enthusiast - Cameras
Click to expand...

  check  mc kuens  price guide.  vin


----------



## compur

vin88 said:


> the infamous "black brick",  after the war,  Kodac sold cameras made in Germany,  with much higher shutter speeds and the brick was dead.  vin



Production of the C3 didn't end until 1966. It's cost was much lower than the German cameras and Argus sold literally millions of them.


----------



## John Fantastic

Thank you Mitica for Sharing.


----------



## John Fantastic

Ruaryvash said:


> Hi. Found this camera in an old house in Texas. The inscriptions say "Okinawa 1948-49" on the back cover and "[staff sergeant] James H Kays" on the top. I know nothing about cameras but I can tell this has some value. can anyone help me out here?
> View attachment 103266 View attachment 103267 View attachment 103268 View attachment 103269 View attachment 103270 View attachment 103271




maybe you should do a google check on the owner. Who knows his son is now a billionaire and would be willing to buy it for a thousand dollars for sentimental reasons.


----------

